# Self etching primer



## MDFisherman57 (May 12, 2011)

Ive got a 16' Vhull boat and was wanting to pain the sides blue. Im going to wire prush it down to as close to bare aluminum. Would Dupli-Color DAP1690 General Purpose Self-Etching Primer work fine for this job? Im going to be using spray cans so im getting quite a few if this will work?


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 12, 2011)

Im not sure, i dont see why not, you can go to walmart in auto section and get self etching primer for 4.95 a can


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 12, 2011)

whats the etching primer at walmart called?


----------



## dixie_boysles (May 12, 2011)

etching primer lol. I dont know brand. Its over by the automotive section with the bodywork products. It is *not* in the spraypaint section


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 16, 2011)

Now my paint in the inside of the boat is adherred well to the boat. Im going to paint over it so should are wire brush it to bare aluminum or just use some sand paper and just rough up the paint so the new paint can stick to the old?


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 16, 2011)

This is the only primer in automotive that may work. Im not sure though it doesn't say etching primer


----------



## flintcreek (May 16, 2011)

If the paint is adhered good, a good sanding so it will bond is all that I would do....what type paint are you using for a top coat? You need the Etch Primer for the bare aluminum and it should be right there with the other Rustoleum primers in the automotive section you are looking at....it will have a olive green colored top on it, close to the color of alot of flat bottoms.

Flintcreek


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 16, 2011)

Yea i was looking all over for something that said etching primer but couldn't find it. Maybe they were out. I might try and stop at another walmart and see what i can find.


----------



## Jasonalex84 (May 16, 2011)

this is what it should be. it should be located next to the stuff you have in your picture


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the responce and the picture. Ill try and find that. I have also found some other good brand at advanced auto parts that people used on there boat so im going to search both places


----------



## autinboat (May 17, 2011)

I was at Lowes yesterday and they had the Rust -Oleum self etching primer in the spray cans for about $4.49 a can. Not much of a savings over Wal Mart, but they do have it AND its cheaper...every little bit helps. That brings up another point. I have seen a ton of items in the Wal Mart marine/boating/fishing section that are more expensive than the exact same item at Academy Sports...some of them are ALOT more.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for the help. Walmart was out and i got it at lowes.


----------



## nomowork (May 24, 2011)

...and at the other end of the spectrum, I just brushed on some "underwater primer" from West Marine today on my new to me 14 foot Gregor. It is really thick and sticky! I used about 3/4 of a quart to finish off the bottom and the transom. Kind of pricey at $39/quart but it covered up a lot of imperfections on the hull.


----------



## SmokerChris (Oct 12, 2011)

One question: my boat is bare aluminum in several spots, but the original paint is in several others. Its like a blob here, blob there. Its smooth all over. And this is after completely painting the boat with Duralux paint and it didnt take. I originally scuffed and painted over the old paint but it turned into a big mess of spider webs and paint that would never dry. A month later and Im ready to start again. Only this time Im not spending big money on marine paint. Anyhow, you live and learn.

Can i use the self etching over both the bare aluminum AND old paint for one uniform primer job over the entire boat? Or do I have to patch the bare aluminum with the self-etching primer and nothing on the old paint? Thanks for any info.


----------

